# Motorhome members in Morocco



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

Some members were following the diary made by Rebecca (Detourer_Daughter)
of the Morocco tour. I have now separated the diary from the members posts, this makes it easier to read and was requested during the thread.

This can now be read here:>>>Click Here...Morocco Tour<<<

MHS…Rob


----------

